# TRT with sustanon



## robot lord (Nov 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever used sustanon in place of Test E or C for TRT. Sounds like a good idea to me to have esters releasing at different rates but even years later I consider myself a novice. Is there possible problems with this? Is the slow steady rate of cyp n E just more favorable? I feel like I just answered my own question but would still like hear some pros n cons on the topic. For those of you who do not know me, I have been on TRT for almost two years now and ran about 4 cycles along the way. Started out with Chip from Maximus and after about six months took matters into my own hands using UG labs and monitoring my own blood work plus adding GH. I dropped 40lbs of body fat and added a bunch of lean muscle mass. I dropped from a 44" waist to about a 35 but wear a 36 comfortably. Weight was 265 and currently at 223-225. Currently just running 200mg test E  e5d followed by 1mg adex day after pin. Last blood work had my test greater than 1200 and my estro at 26. Love the estro but feel the test is a little high for TRT. No more cycles until Feb or March 2014 as I just underwent shoulder surgery in Sept and a double hernia scheduled for Nov 15th. I am currently 41 until March and decided it was time to take a break and get both surgeries relatively back to back and chill to spring. Planning next cycle now. LOL! Thanks guys.


----------



## cotton2012 (Nov 7, 2013)

It just means you will have to pin more to keep stable levels, test is test no matter what ester, sure longer esters MAY make you hold more water, but that can easily be controlled with diet and an A.I. Great going on your progress. And good luck on your shoulder surgery, I've had both of mine repaired, don't get in a hurry during your rehab, it takes time.

    Cheers Cotton,


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 7, 2013)

You can but you'll have a harder time keeping your levels (mainly e) in check because of fluctuations. It might be slight but if you're already dialed in on e or c personally I'd stay with it.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 7, 2013)

What colt said.  Consistent tes levels are key to keeping E in check


----------

